# Care For a Water Cooling System



## Viktimized (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi everyone. I just recently had a custom gaming rig built. The trouble I am having is how to care / clean the water cooling radiator in this machine. The cooling system is a Asetek 510 LC 120 mm cooler. 

I have been told the pros and cons of a water cooling system , yet nothing on how to care for the water cooler its self. I have looked on the web, even called the makers of the water cooler, and no one has been of help as of yet. This machine was built on April 3, 2010 by Cyberpower PC.I received no manuals on any of the hardware in this rig.If someone could help, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a sealed unit, the pump/reservoir/rad are combined into one housing, with tubing going to the cpu waterblock and returning. It should be, essentially, maintenance free. At least that's the theory. They may have made some sort of provision to drain and replace the liquid coolant, look and see if there is a fillport somewhere on the pump/res/rad unit. However, you shouldn't have to worry about it for quite some time, if ever. It's the custom loops that need maintenance anywhere from a few months to a year.


----------



## Viktimized (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the reply . I have looked at my cooler and don't see anywhere on it to add coolant. Makes me alot happier and at ease knowing I don't have to worry bout it now. Thank you again grimx133.





grimx133 said:


> That's a sealed unit, the pump/reservoir/rad are combined into one housing, with tubing going to the cpu waterblock and returning. It should be, essentially, maintenance free. At least that's the theory. They may have made some sort of provision to drain and replace the liquid coolant, look and see if there is a fillport somewhere on the pump/res/rad unit. However, you shouldn't have to worry about it for quite some time, if ever. It's the custom loops that need maintenance anywhere from a few months to a year.


----------

